# Favorite Christmas Record?



## jo662

Which is your favorite Christmas record?

Mine is Greg Lake I believe in Father Christmas!






Pinched from another forum!


----------



## barryd

They are all pretty Grim but Band Aid (The original) do they know its Christmas and maybe Stop the Cavalry, Joana Louie. Oh and Fairy Tale of New York.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> They are all pretty Grim but Band Aid (The original) do they know its Christmas and maybe Stop the Cavalry, Joana Louie. Oh and Fairy Tale of New York.


Ha Ha you say there all pretty grim, then you pick three!:nerd:


----------



## caulkhead

Fairy Tale of New York for me too! Love the Pogues, love the late, great Kirsty McColl, put the two together and hey presto. George Michael's December Song is nice and laid back. Slade of course for getting the party going with a swing!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Has to be Nat King Cole. "I'm dreaming of a white Christmas". 

Lifts my heart just to think of it!


----------



## TeamRienza

Driving home for Christmas by Chris Rea.

Paints a real picture of moving around by car in the run up to the holiday.

Davy


----------



## jo662

Wilmannie said:


> Has to be Nat King Cole. "I'm dreaming of a white Christmas".
> 
> Lifts my heart just to think of it!


Thought you would like this one if your a Nat King Cole fan.


----------



## 96299

God save the queen by the Sex Pistols. Nice to listen to when it's snowing out !

Steve


----------



## jo662

Chigman said:


> God save the queen by the Sex Pistols. Nice to listen to when it's snowing out !
> 
> Steve


Thats hardly a Christmas record though Steve.
This is!!>


----------



## caulkhead

.......and if anyone mentions 'Mistletoe and Wine' by Cliff Richard I'll be sending the boys round:surprise::surprise:


----------



## raynipper

I'm all Christmased out by now and all the adds make me cringe and hate it more.!!!

Ray.


----------



## jo662

raynipper said:


> I'm all Christmased out by now and all the adds make me cringe and hate it more.!!!
> 
> Ray.


This must be your favorite Christmas record then Ray!!>


----------



## dghr272

For me it's, "Happy Xmas (War is over)" John Lennon






Terry


----------



## raynipper

jo662 said:


> This must be your favorite Christmas record then Ray!!>


Love it Jo. Starts in September.
Ray.


----------



## jo662

raynipper said:


> Love it Jo. Starts in September.
> Ray.


Yes I know what you mean!:surprise:


----------



## 96299

jo662 said:


> Thats hardly a Christmas record though Steve.
> This is!!>


Huff.. I forgot about that one _ that's even better than God save the queen:wink2: Thanks for the reminder:smile2:

Steve


----------



## Penquin

I am a Christmas Carol fan - but favourite "song" ? Probably would be the Band Aid original or Fairy Tale in New York - although the words of that do not lead to a nice peaceful thought process.....

Mistletoe and Wine...... now there's a song......






Do the boys like Mince Pies and Mulled wine? If so I'll have some ready......

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd

Elton John, "Step into Christmas" 

(turned up LOUD) 

Andy


----------



## shingi

Last Christmas I gave you my heart but the very next day you gave it away,
This year to save me from tears I'll give it to someone special,
La la la la la la la la la la..... La la la la la...la la la la la

WHAM of course. Never fails to make me feel happy.

I like Merry Xmas by Slade as well. 

Merry Chriiiiiiiiisssssstttttttmmmmaaaaassssss


:greenjumpers:


----------



## jo662

shingi said:


> I like Merry Xmas by Slade as well.
> 
> Merry Chriiiiiiiiisssssstttttttmmmmaaaaassssss
> 
> :greenjumpers:


Your right,this takes some beating!!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

caulkhead said:


> .......and if anyone mentions 'Mistletoe and Wine' by Cliff Richard I'll be sending the boys round:surprise::surprise:


I really dont think anyone would dare would they? 

My loathing for Christmas records stems from when I was a DJ in my Teens and early 20's. Christmas was the most lucrative time and you really could make some serious dosh but the downside was that for near enough six weeks you had to play the usual suspects night after night. I generally played three gigs. One was a big castle with about 4 venues and the other two were on Catterick Camp for the Officers and a nearby hotel for the lower ranks (Which was always the best bash).

Superb fun and the army paid double what you got anywhere else but every year the same old tripe roles out with very little new stuff and this was 30 years ago!!  I must have heard them thousands of times. I suppose its the same if you work in any of the department stores in town.

Carry on!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I try to avoid Christmas records and hate having them imposed on me in the shops. My favourite has to be Fairy Tale of New York, as I like The Pogues, but I'd never thought of it as a Christmas record and it's a bit irritating that it's been taken up and played amongst lots of dross. When it actually gets to Christmas I do like to hear some good carol singing.


Chris


----------



## LaMB

My favourite is "Little Drummer Boy", any of the many versions, but I am fed up with Christmas already. The BBC Christmas trailer is annoying me so much I might have to tell them where to shove their sprout. What an irritating waste of the licence fee.

Still it will all be over soon and in January we have a ferry booked 

Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Like this one





More traditional and reminds me of school.





And of course anything by Cliffy > >


----------



## hampsterracing

Annie Lennox a christmas cornucopia album


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

hampsterracing said:


> Annie Lennox a christmas cornucopia album


Other wise known when we were kids as "God rest ye Gerry Mentlemen" pre PC of course.


----------



## GMJ

jo662 said:


> Which is your favorite Christmas record?
> 
> Mine is Greg Lake I believe in Father Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinched from another forum!


This :grin2: definitely...I have been fortunate to see him live twice: once with ELP and once on a solo tour. he played this in October on the solo tour which was quite surreal:smile2:

Apart from that its mostly 'Bah Humbuggery' for me but I am also partial to Steeleye Span and Gaudete...






Graham :happyhippy:


----------



## jo662

GMJ said:


> Apart from that its mostly 'Bah Humbuggery' for me but I am also partial to Steeleye Span and Gaudete...


That was a bit worrying when I first read it,but I know what you mean!>:laugh::grin2:


----------



## barryd

Mrs D loves Christmas music which means we have to have the tapes on in the van and every year I am asked to find this clip on Youtube. For some reason the Whale cracks her up. Fruitcake!


----------



## Jimblob44

Generally speaking loathe most Christmas records, the exception being ones like Jona Lewie(sp?), Greg Lake and Shane and Kirsty. The band aid one really irks me when they sing "Do they know it's Christmas time at all?", there must be about 30 million more Christians in Africa than there are here!

Bah Humbug Jim.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bah creme de'menthe


----------



## Blizzard

+1 another vote for Greg Lake.


----------



## barryd

Jimblob44 said:


> Generally speaking loathe most Christmas records, the exception being ones like Jona Lewie(sp?), Greg Lake and Shane and Kirsty. The band aid one really irks me when they sing "Do they know it's Christmas time at all?", there must be about 30 million more Christians in Africa than there are here!
> 
> Bah Humbug Jim.


I think the Band Aid one is streets ahead of the others for me for what it meant and represented. I was 18 at the time of the whole Band Aid and Live Aid thing so I guess it was a massive influence on me. I think it changed the world as far as Aid and Charity is concerned and made the public sit up and think about charity outside of the UK. A really simple song put together in no time. Bono's bit still sends a shiver down my spine. Brilliant.


----------



## spykal

I really like the song Auld Lang Syne....


it's all over by the time that gets sung .........Bah humbug :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Don't know why you are going on about charity abroad Kev mate, we need more at home if you ask me.Plus one for Sir Cliff.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Mrs D loves Christmas music which means we have to have the tapes on in the van and every year I am asked to find this clip on Youtube. For some reason the Whale cracks her up. Fruitcake!


Shanes got new teeth for Christmas!:grin2:>


----------



## ChrisandJohn

OK, I'll concede that there are some really good'Christmas records' out there apart from Shane and Kirsty's. Perhaps the test for me is whether they stand the test of being playable at any other time of the year, and the best do. Thanks. for example of reminding me of Jona Lewie and Stop the Cavalry, I hadn't thought of it as a Christmas record. This other one of his was always a favourite of mine:

http://www.jonalewie.com/?page_id=21

And while we're on the subject of rooms that contain plumbing here's another favourite of the period that has nothing to do with Christmas:






Chris


----------



## Jimblob44

barryd said:


> I think the Band Aid one is streets ahead of the others for me for what it meant and represented. I was 18 at the time of the whole Band Aid and Live Aid thing so I guess it was a massive influence on me. I think it changed the world as far as Aid and Charity is concerned and made the public sit up and think about charity outside of the UK. A really simple song put together in no time. Bono's bit still sends a shiver down my spine. Brilliant.


I'm not knocking the sentiment Barry, just the actual song. I too was about the same age as you when the whole live aid thing was on, I watched it for hours and recorded much of it for posterity.
The best song covered by loads of artists singing a snippet or a line at a time was "Perfect Day".

Jim.


----------



## Sprinta

how is it nobody mentioned the best of all?

Bob Dylan ' must be Santa'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Don't know why you are going on about charity abroad Kev mate, we need more at home if you ask me.Plus one for Sir Cliff.>>
> 
> cabby


You're going to have to explain that Phil mate.


----------



## HermanHymer

I thought by the time we got to 4 pages of posts, someone would have voted for my favourite (pet hate) store music staple Boney M's Mary's Boy Child. Doesn't anyone like this?? (lol) ...not to mention the rest of their repertoire of Xmas songs.

My favourite is the boys' version of "We Three Kings of Orient are, One in a taxi, one in a car, One on a scooter, blowing his hooter..." 

I can't remember the rest. Or maybe that was when my son stopped singing it so I wouldn't hear the fourth line.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> I thought by the time we got to 4 pages of posts, someone would have voted for my favourite (pet hate) store music staple Boney M's Mary's Boy Child. Doesn't anyone like this?? (lol) ...not to mention the rest of their repertoire of Xmas songs.
> 
> My favourite is the boys' version of "We Three Kings of Orient are, One in a taxi, one in a car, One on a scooter, blowing his hooter..."
> 
> I can't remember the rest. Or maybe that was when my son stopped singing it so I wouldn't hear the fourth line.


Following Ringo Starr > >


----------



## HermanHymer

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Following Ringo Starr > >


Now who's being cryptic?? Cabby, help!:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## GMJ

Its the next line of the "We 3 Kings...." parody I believe:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Aaaahhh! Goddit... well I am blonde...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Its the next line of the "We 3 Kings...." parody I believe:grin2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Thanks Graham, we need to educate these old folk


----------



## HermanHymer

Old and blonde... that's 2 strikes. Oh well, if the cap fits....

PS My birthday next week... getting older *A-G-A-I-N!!!*


----------



## Penquin

"one on a scooter, tooting his hooter"......

Dave


----------



## barryd

And the winner by a country mile is Chris's Mirror in the Bathroom! Thanks for posting that. Reminded me of being at School and getting up to no good.


----------



## aldra

Fo me its handles messiah 

Almighty God, the everlasting father

The prince of peace
Just gives me goose bumps
Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

aldra said:


> Fo me its handles messiah
> 
> Almighty God, the everlasting father
> 
> The prince of peace
> Just gives me goose bumps
> Aldra


I knew it. Someone just had to bring religion into Christmas!

Anyways I assume you mean Handel and not four candles.


----------



## aldra

Well why not?

I respect that some have no religious beliefs

And I expect those to respect that I have

But Handles Messiah is a work to be appreciated by believers and none believers

It's a masterpiece 

But if do they know it's Christmas does it, great

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

When I was little I thought the words to we 3 kings were "we three kings of orientar". I wanted some of that tar. Johnny


----------



## jo662

Spacerunner said:


> Anyways I assume you mean Handel and not four candles.


You mean this Lol ?:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd be happy to go back to the lesser commercial Christmas, the pressure on young families with low incomes must be enormous nowadays, kids wanting everything they see.


----------



## aldra

That won't happen Kev

It's up to the individual families to overcome that

I don't know how

We had the privalige Of having to make toys for our kids at Christmas

Although Albert's Go Kart nearly killed Stephen as he hurtled down Mount Zion to the dung gate

The wooden furniture he made for the dolls house ( cardboard boxes wall papered and carpeted ) 
Was exquiite 

And Saul the donkey lent a special air to Christmas

Such are memories made of
And at the end of the day it's only memories

For our grandchildren different memories

Maybe grandmas Christmas trees

Spending time with cousins and shadow

Open fires, eating, playing, laughing

We create their memories

Others influence their day to day lives 

I'll settle for the memories

Born out of their day to day lives

Aldra


----------



## moblee

:x-mas: Darlene Love for me.


----------



## HermanHymer

Spacerunner said:


> I knew it. Someone just had to bring religion into Christmas!
> 
> Anyways I assume you mean Handel and not four candles.


Spacerunner, you're a shissstirrerr!

You like throwing hand grenades into the chicken run and watching the feathers fly???! I worked with a bloke like that. I used to want to slap his smug b. :surprise::surprise::surprise: face right off the front of his head... but I didn't.


----------



## thesimmokid

"God Rest Ye Metal Gentlemen" by Boston... oh, and Greg Lake. Slade's thingy is up there with Bohemian Rhapsody as one of my least-liked records ever (except for anything by Boney M that is).


----------



## aldra

Woah

I spelt it wrong
But does it matter

Messiah will always be great

Whether you believe or not

You do not need to have a almighty God an everlasting father a prince of peace

It helps though

It helps me get through my life

It helps me get through the problems I face
Albert's cancer

It just helps that I'm in love with this God

Don't ask me how or why
I have no idea

I only know somehow it is

Sandra


----------



## jo662

thesimmokid said:


> "God Rest Ye Metal Gentlemen" by Boston... oh, and Greg Lake. Slade's thingy is up there with Bohemian Rhapsody as one of my least-liked records ever (except for anything by Boney M that is).


How can you dislike Bohemian Rhapsody,thats a masterpiece!!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well I just like carols

But then again I only feed ny family

By the time they get back from the pub

We don't need music

They are far to noisy

And I switch off the carols

And we just eat, chat, enjoy

Aldra


----------



## jo662

Just remembered another good one!:grin2:


----------



## Matchlock

Punk Christmas from the Yobs Christmas album, takes me back to when I managed a record shop in London, late 70's


----------



## Matchlock

It does help to put the link in!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I beg to differ > >


----------



## barryd

Matchlock said:


> It does help to put the link in!


Thats more like it. Love it.  I think I could do better though. Maybe we should have a Christmas Challange. Post you home made efforts here!


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Thats more like it. Love it.  I think I could do better though. Maybe we should have a Christmas Challange. Post you home made efforts here!


That sounds good.Do it!!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> That sounds good.Do it!!:grin2:


Yeah alright. Only problem is im dieting and off the booze this week and there is no way im jumping around in a santa suit, playing guitar and then posting it on here sober.

could be a weekend project.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Yeah alright. Only problem is im dieting and off the booze this week and there is no way im jumping around in a santa suit, playing guitar and then posting it on here sober.
> 
> could be a weekend project.


All mouth and Santa suit!:grin2::laugh:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heard this on R2 this morning.


----------



## barryd

Who wants to see my new Christmas Rock God Anthem? Oh yes! As Promised, I said I could do better and I have but your going to have to beg I tell ya!!

Remember Bill Nighy playing naked at the end of Love Actually? Its better than that. 

Come on then!


----------



## Landyman

Greg Lake is still the tops for me.
Here is a version that Barry and Aldra might like with the brilliant Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull:-


----------



## barryd

Thanks for all the begging letters. Here you go!  No. Dont thank me. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excellent Barry.

No salads were harmed in the making of this movie


----------



## Landyman

The Memsahib has commanded me to complement you on your playing Barry.
I have to admit to being rather impressed as well. :grin2:

Mind you, after years of working up close to a Vulcan we're both getting a bit 'mut 'n jeff'. >>


----------



## HermanHymer

I just love the expression... but well played Barry!!!! You are a * of note. Take a bow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh okay then he was quite good.

I admire anyone who has the determination to grasp any instrument as that's about as far a I got with my first guitar, grasping it.


----------



## GMJ

Landyman said:


> Greg Lake is still the tops for me.
> Here is a version...with the brilliant Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull:-


2 legends in one place:grin2:

Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

NB Ian Anderson is rumoured to live quite near Cirencester in a village called Minety. I've never seen him though...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd

Thanks. Note to self. Avoid uploading stuff when drinking on a Saturday night.


----------



## jo662

That was very good Barry!:grin2:
And not one smile was hurt in the making of that video!! >

Mean,moody and magnificent!>


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Thanks. Note to self. Avoid uploading stuff when drinking on a Saturday night.


Nah,carry on to keep us all amused!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> That was very good Barry!:grin2:
> And not one smile was hurt in the making of that video!! >
> 
> Mean,moody and magnificent!>


Thanks. You must never smile and you have to stick your bottom lip out. Due to not being allowed to smoke inside though the leccy *** at the end spoils the look though if you ask me. Not very Rock n Roll


----------



## jo662

Heard this one yesterday!:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Forgot about this one too,funny!:grin2:


----------



## peejay

jo662 said:


> Heard this one yesterday!:grin2:


Joe, I much prefer the Will Ferrell version but can't get it to show on here 

Pete


----------



## jo662

peejay said:


> Joe, I much prefer the Will Ferrell version but can't get it to show on here
> 
> Pete


You mean this one?


----------



## peejay

That's the one, but I get 'playback disabled by the video owner' error message when trying to play the link. 


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just shown Liz the Bazza vid, she's not a music lover so no harm done, she said something about Timothy Spall, just saying  

On a critical note I found the guitar playing better today, but I think it was spoiled by the background music, so maybe a re-record might be in order, and with some method of shutting off the video remotely too, much professneal like.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just shown Liz the Bazza vid, she's not a music lover so no harm done, she said something about Timothy Spall, just saying
> 
> On a critical note I found the guitar playing better today, but I think it was spoiled by the background music, so maybe a re-record might be in order, and with some method of shutting off the video remotely too, much professneal like.


Who the hell do you think you are, Simon Flipping Cowell? And Whaddaya mean "The playing was better today"? Better than what eh? Re-record!!

"Some method of shutting down the video" Dont be daft. I pride myself on taking shaky unrehearsed rubbish. There are far too many professional videos of wannabe Eric Claptouts on youtube. Did you see my Pink Floyd wish you were here cover? That was all Blurry. People pay a fortune to Video makers for that kind of effect. Get yer coat and bugger off! :slicksmile:


----------



## aldra

Actually

It was great Barry 

Except

The really sad face

Now me a little smile

But hey that's just me

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Actually
> 
> It was great Barry
> 
> Except
> 
> The really sad face
> 
> Now me a little smile
> 
> But hey that's just me
> 
> Sandra


Mean and moody Sandra! Rock n Roll Man! (sorry woman, sorry Chick!)


----------



## jo662

*Were the 70`s the best decade for Christmas songs?*


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> Mean and moody Sandra! Rock n Roll Man! (sorry woman, sorry Chick!)[/QUO
> 
> Barrythere is an advert
> 
> A guy on a motorbike
> 
> He delivers things
> 
> He is the double of you, total devastation
> 
> But totally adorable
> 
> And I can't do links
> Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mean and moody Sandra! Rock n Roll Man! (sorry woman, sorry Chick!)[/QUO
> 
> Barrythere is an advert
> 
> A guy on a motorbike
> 
> He delivers things
> 
> He is the double of you, total devastation
> 
> But totally adorable
> 
> And I can't do links
> Sandra
> 
> 
> 
> What? There are two incredibly good looking Rock Gods? And he has a motorbike. Well I have a Honda Vision, thats why I have the biker jacket. Cant get cooler than that huh? Looks stupid with flip flops though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Who the hell do you think you are, Simon Flipping Cowell? And Whaddaya mean "The playing was better today"? Better than what eh? Re-record!!
> 
> "Some method of shutting down the video" Dont be daft. I pride myself on taking shaky unrehearsed rubbish. There are far too many professional videos of wannabe Eric Claptouts on youtube. Did you see my Pink Floyd wish you were here cover? That was all Blurry. People pay a fortune to Video makers for that kind of effect. Get yer coat and bugger off! :slicksmile:


You're not very good at reading between the lines, (get a woman to help you for that, I'm always saying things I never even thought of :roll: :roll you were supposed to see that I thought you would be better without the accompaniment, it drowns you out (others may disagree) and that you bear a likeness to a certain Mr Timothy Spall, im from Auf Wiedersehen Pet according to Liz, although I think it's just the camera angle.

Enjoy the Donkeys


----------



## barryd

You wanna watch it Kev. Us musicians are sensitive souls and prone to throwing hissy fits and flouncing.under criticism. Yeah the piano backing track was a bit naff but have you ever tried to find Christmas music backing tracks for guitar solos? They don't exist! I wanted a drum and bass rock version to be honest but could not find one. Next year I'll do a punk version of in the Bleak mid Winter if you like!! 

Right, I'm off to lie down and lick my wounds ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> You wanna watch it Kev. Us musicians are sensitive souls and prone to throwing hissy fits and flouncing.under criticism. Yeah the piano backing track was a bit naff but have you ever tried to find Christmas music backing tracks for guitar solos? They don't exist! I wanted a drum and bass rock version to be honest but could not find one. Next year I'll do a punk version of in the Bleak mid Winter if you like!!
> 
> Right, I'm off to lie down and lick my wounds ???


Richard Cranium, typical moo sition  try again it said :- you would sound better on your own, nothing but you, by yourself, or are you too chicken to go solo, :animalchicken::animalchicken::animalchicken: Bock Bock Bock.


----------

